# Fatties



## linescum (Mar 19, 2010)

Gotta work this weekend so i figured i would smoke up some goodies for snacks, i made 3 fatties which i filled with onions, green peppers, minced garlic, eggs and some canadian bacon i made a while back..i also slapped together a meatloaf with nothing special in it....:drooling::drooling:



just stuck them in the GOSM with a little hickory for smoke...Temps here are 65 degrees and very sunny with no wind..i'll sacrafice 1 fattie for the sake of my hunger and probably a good chunk of meatloaf but the rest of it is for work, will be taking along my mini grill and some sausage gravy can't wait to see the expressions on the other guys faces when they show up and breakfast will be ready


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 19, 2010)

OH man they are going to love it!


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 19, 2010)

You do that for them and they'll want to change your forum name from "Linescum" to:

*"LINEKING"*

Kudos for being a thoughtful co-worker!  You're promoting the zen of smoking.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 19, 2010)

You guys Hiring? I want in on that!

Super nice of you!!!!!

Going for my first Fatty this weekend... i feel like a kid waiting for X-Mas!


----------



## linescum (Mar 19, 2010)

Fatties are done and they are Divine as you can see had to do a taste test







could have added more stuff to the middle but the idea came to me at 6:30 this morning so i did a quick walk thru at the grocery store at 7 but they look terrific

now for the meat loaf if it's half a tasty as it smells i'm on a roll


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 19, 2010)

could have added more stuff to the middle but the idea came to me at 6:30 this morning so i did a quick walk thru at the grocery store at 7 but they look terrific

now for the meat loaf if it's half a tasty as it smells i'm on a roll[/quote]



Now I am INSPIRED!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks for the post...


----------



## linescum (Mar 19, 2010)

Finally the bowling ball has been removed from the GOSM..gonna slice it down for sammie patties and then heat them on the grill tommorrow



had a couple of peices and it is good but the real test is tommorrow when the guys tear into it



so now it's off to shower and watch a little idiot box before i go to sleep gotta get up at 3am..so thanks to all for checking in with all the positive comments


----------



## rdknb (Mar 19, 2010)

yep drool, looks good


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 19, 2010)

man that looks awesome!  I just ate and i am hungry all over again looking at those pictures


----------

